# Are my puppies over/under weight?



## PixieBlake (Mar 19, 2014)

I weighed my babies today and they are 967g & 946g. When they were weighed last week in the vet they weighed 800g. I'm not sure what a healthy weight is.
Please can someone help????
Thanks in advance 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

How much is that in lbs? Around 2 lb or so? And how old are they?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PixieBlake (Mar 19, 2014)

They where 8 weeks old on the 20th. Yeah its around 2lbs 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

PixieBlake said:


> They where 8 weeks old on the 20th. Yeah its around 2lbs
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I would say not to worry then. That's a pretty healthy weight at 8 wks old. At 8 wks of age my youngest puppy was 14.5oz. Teeny teeny tiny. And at almost 6 months she's still in the 2 lb range right at 2 lbs 8oz. According to chart which is not 100% guarantee but gives you a bit of an idea, your pups are charting 6 lbs. that is a great size. And as long as they are eating 3-4 meals daily and your vet has given them a clean bill of health, then I wouldn't worry😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PixieBlake (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you so much. I'm so worried about over feeding them. They are good with only eating what they need. I feed them in the morning then in the evening as thats how the breeder did it so I didnt wana change all their routine 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

As long as you're feeding them a good food, I wouldn't worry about over feeding a puppy at all.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PixieBlake (Mar 19, 2014)

They get Royal Canin for small puppy and the odd treat for potty training 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would upgrade from the Royal Canin, and let them eat as much as they want four times a day. They are much too young to be on two meals, they need to eat little and often. You can't overfeed a growing puppy. I still give three meals a day to my 6 month olds.


----------



## PixieBlake (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh really?? I will try them tomorrow with small meals through out the day to see how they get on. Thank you 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

